# ju88 wreck



## piet (Jan 8, 2010)

Detektory kovù - Norsko a Junkers Ju-88 – Detektor web.cz


----------



## B-17engineer (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice find! Paging Guttorm! You have another restoration


----------



## Maximowitz (Jan 8, 2010)

Nice find Piet!


----------



## ccheese (Jan 8, 2010)

Where was the aircraft found ? and when ??

Charles


----------



## Aaron Brooks Wolters (Jan 8, 2010)

Great find Piet!! Thank you for posting!


----------



## piet (Jan 8, 2010)

World War II Aircraft wrecksites in Norway

piet


----------



## FLYBOYJ (Jan 8, 2010)




----------



## r2800doublewasp (Jan 9, 2010)

WOW! that ju 88 should be restored...if its even still around.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jan 9, 2010)

Nice!


----------



## A4K (Jan 15, 2010)

Great site mate!


----------



## Milos Sijacki (Jan 16, 2010)

Great find there, pretty much the entire airplane preserved  Thx for posting m8


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

the aircraft has been salvaged..and the fuselage is aleady restored. this is done by the northern Museum in Norway
its been restored in Hungary and will be the second Ju 88 in norwegian museums 

Restaurering - Luftfartsmuseum


----------



## piet (Jan 16, 2010)

Junkers88A1 said:


> the aircraft has been salvaged..and the fuselage is aleady restored. this is done by the northern Museum in Norway
> its been restored in Hungary and will be the second Ju 88 in norwegian museums
> 
> Restaurering - Luftfartsmuseum



So it was cheaper to restore in hungary then in norway,

piet


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

it was a combined job with the Ju 88 they are restoring for the german museum in berlin  
as they got some parts for their 88 
but that is the museum up north in bodø.. not the armed forces musem of Norway that did that deal. and the 88 A1 is the main project next to the Fw 190 A3 for the armed fores museum..it was some discussion if we needed two 88`s in Norway and the decission was that the A1 we are doing ( will be displayed with the Ju 52 and He 111 P2 --that also both took part in the invasion ) will be displayed down south here and the 88 D1 will be displayed up north to present the later war period with anti shipping attacks and things like that. both valuable parts of norwegian history


----------



## piet (Jan 16, 2010)

You can never! have enough ju88

piet


----------



## Junkers88A1 (Jan 16, 2010)

piet said:


> You can never! have enough ju88
> 
> piet



i soooooooooooooooooooooooooo agree 

the more the better


----------

